# blades for my 3416 sovereign



## tbart16 (Oct 13, 2008)

I am having trouble finding blades for my 3416 the blades on it now are shot they measure a little over 16 inches which is normal, its the 2 holes offset from the center that measure 3 1/8 inches that are hard to match up. any help appreciated thanks Tom


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Are the holes too narrowly spaced,or too far apart ? By how much ?


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Part number 108448 for 48" deck and 108298 for 42" deck ebay has them for under 10.00 each


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Let me know if you need a Operator/Parts manual


----------



## tbart16 (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks !! happy Mowing


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I think you will find that the Simplicity/AC two bolt arbor's holes measure 3" on center. All are same regardless 42" or 48" mower deck. You must have the 48" mower.


----------

